# Wing Mirrors



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi , here we go I have a Hymer 584 and the near side mirror mount is pushed well forward, so i can only see in 2/3 of the mirror. Can anybody tell me please how I can loosen the arm to move it. Have had a go with an allen key ,but it will not move. Do not want to be to heavy handed incase I do any damage.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The probable reason you have this issue is that the wrong unit was fitted in the first place. This problem is much more common than you would think.

My last van, an Elddis (on a Boxer base) had this. I was getting nowhere with Peugeot, so I drove it to my local Brownhills to compare it with other models and mine was different. It turned out that I had the drivers fitting for a LHD model. To get it changed, I had to drive it over 80 miles to the Peugeot dealer who did the PDI on the van and then wait 3 days for a replacement, which was fitted free. Apparently there is a big assortment of mirrors for vans, they are not all the same. :? 

Even though my van was under warranty, nobody was interested and I had to organise everything myself.

My present vans nearside mirror (Fiat) is not perfect either but I can manage OK with it as it is better than the last one.

I hope this has helped.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

What year is your HYMER


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> What year is your HYMER


  You forgot the sarcastic smiley :roll: :roll:


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Year is 2003. Had a look at some parked at Peterborough show , they seemed to be at 90 degrees from body work. Mine is about 45 degrees and pointed forward. The window pillar blocks of the top half of the mirror.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you sure the whole mechanism hasn't been pushed forward. If it's like mine then it's spring loaded and will stay in the position you indicate.
If I manage to get the gatepost on the way in or out mine does that but it just pushes back into the correct position.

I'm not that bad a driver it's just that I only have about 2" either side to play with.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a Fit or Merc. cab or is it an A class, that will help us to understand the problem, Alan.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a Fiat and A class


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you try and pull it back. It's quite heavily spring loaded.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry can't help, not familiar with your van. I might have been of some use had they been Fiat mirrors.

Hope you get it sorted out, Alan.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't forget that these mirror mechanisms are designed to be folded back against the body. I would advise use to do this as well if you park in a busy street as it is a very big target for other passing bus and hgv mirrors.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, just had mine off to grease and adjust. The 13mm bolts top and bottom should be loosened and some WD squirted in, then work the arm forward and back, adjust the bottom bolt to achieve desired spring pressure. By the way if you knock the arm from the bottom it will slide up and away from the body attachment. Hope this helps.

curlyboy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I too have a Fiat (AutoSleeper) cab with a drivers mirror that just felt wrong. Moving the glass to its extremes still did not give a perfect rear view. Such was the case until one day while pulling it back to park, the whole bracket broke in half. Now replaced by a matching mirror from Wingmirrorman and the problem is just the same (this is a copy of the Fiat unit). So at least I am in good company with other peoples problems.
Alan


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are some pictures to show the Hymer wing mirror mechanism, first is the bracket and spring mechanism which is adjusted to give required return spring.The second picture shows the attachment bracket on the body, showing the dovetail onto which the mirror slides. Hope this helps
curlyboy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

How's it going Deryk. You're keeping us in suspense.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry only have phone at the moment. Managed to move the arm ut now have a problem removing plastic cover on the back without breaking it, to move the mirror part.


----------

